

35 Awesome Startups To Watch - morefranco
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-march-2013/

======
dmw81
Glad to see that Sibme made the list! They are working on a problem worth
solving :)

------
pgrote
LimeTree is intriguing. A long process that you hope will be around in 5, 10
years.

------
dragdis
People who do a lot of "save image as", bookmarking - check the no.8 :)

------
blake32
Great to see two startups from KCtech in the mix! Cheers, Franco!

------
lrsuccess
I'm glad to see that Shopulse is part of it! Thanks!

------
nerdburn
Thanks for adding Postach.io :)

------
liordegani
great list as always, and awesome to see Swayy upon those great startups.

------
nandylen
great selection, Drungli is in good company :) thx!

